# F34 - Active Spoiler Speed



## jandeboer81 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok thanks i'll let you know


----------



## mouneet (Aug 11, 2018)

*Coded the Active Rear Spoiler*

Hi, I know this thread is quite old, but just for the record for newbies like me, I managed to code the Active Rear Spoiler on my 2018 3 Series (330i) GT, using a Veepeak bluetooth adapter and bimmercode app.

I found that the ASP setting under HKFM are a bit different than what I found on the web forums. The inverted setting is in a separate submenu. But thanks to this thread, I could code it perfectly. Here are the values that I have coded: For spoiler to extend at 70 Kmph and Retract at 55 Kmph.

Under HKFM:

V_ASP_OUT = 00, 46
V_ASP_IN = 00, 37

INV_V_ASP_OUT = FF, B9 
(this setting is in another submenu in the 2018 series).

I tried for lower values, but it was giving errors, so I finally got it working with 70 Kmph extending and 55 Kmph retracting.

I hope this helps someone who wants to try to code the Active Rear Spoiler.

Mouneet Mehta


----------



## lawrencedchan (Apr 19, 2016)

is there a way for me to code it to disable the "Rear spoiler malfunction" error message altogether on iDrive?


----------

